# Jealousy knows no bounds - even angry with husbands!



## keephopestrong (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you believe it that not only do I get so horribly jealous with expectant mums, but also with their husbands?!

Jealous even with those who have struggled and then find themselves happily pregnant!  

I fear being around people because inevitably, a whisper of: so and so is pregnant!

Went to a gathering quite some time ago and could not get away for expecant mums and then a woman came up to me and smiled and said in my ear: guess what? I am pregnant!  I just smiled and walked away and had to then go out of the building because I could not stop crying!!!  She happily flaunts her baby for everyone to see, which is of course natural - but!!

Even had a dream that I was pregnant and how painful to wake up and reality to set in.

I am so horribly sad that it makes me cry because I want to be happy


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi keephopestrong,

  

Am sorry for the way u r feeling  ....I have been going through the same all these years so can feel ur pain  .... I always try to put on a brave face and a fake smile at pregnancy announcements, baby showers etc. whereas my heart is breaking into a million pieces and I just want to go and bury myself somewhere   but I want u to know that it is perfectly natural to feel this way because of what we are going through and this does not make you a horrible person...we are human after all and have the same feelings and emotions as everyone else so please don't be harsh on urself and beat urself up about it....Each of us has their own way of dealing with things and if all this is upsetting u too much then just take some time off from gatherings and places where u might be faced with these things...It is important for u to do the right thing for ur health and emotional well being rather than going and making others happy....its OK to be selfish sometimes  

Sending you   and hoping that either way it works out for u and one day soon u r the one flaunting ur bump  xxx


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

oh yes, i'm totally in the same boat. you should see some of the posts i've written about it! I can't say SIL & BIL's names, let alone their Boy Wonder's name. My mouth goes all funny and I feel like i'm going to gag. So i talk about them as little as possible/pretend they don't exist  . Now SIL is pg with No2


----------



## purplegirl_84 (Jun 16, 2012)

totally know that feeling. thanks for sharing. i myself was strugglin with feelings of jealousy  try as i might to hide them. 2 prominent times when my sil got preg they had a baby after many yrs. she did.nt go through tx. but when they announced i broke down cryin though i know it sounds so mean of me. the 2nd time a friend hardly married 4 months got preg. both dh and i were so shocked we could.nt even fake excitement. lol we later made up by buyin them a baby gift. sigh i keep wonderin when us. till t


----------

